
How do I know the best time to buy smartphones, PCs, and TVs? - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/guides/2011/08/how-to-find-out-when-to-buy-smartphones-tvs-or-pcs.ars
======
qohen
There's an app for that (actually, a website):

<http://www.decide.com/>

More info:

[http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/06/20/decide-com-the-
fare...](http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/06/20/decide-com-the-farecast-for-
electronics/)

------
njharman
The time is right when two conditions are met. 1) When you want it and 2) when
you can afford it.

